# Giving it away



## Drac (Jun 15, 2007)

Greetings All..

Do you sometimes give away little tastes of your discipline to those outside the MA community?? I have and do..The last person I showed a few moves was so impressed that the next time I saw him he was a 2nd Dan in Kempo..


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 15, 2007)

Little snippets shown to others sometimes are a great way of getting new students in the dojo...


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2007)

At a Christmas party I spent time teaching my female cousins and Nieces a simple wrist escape
 when I heard one say that her boyfriend grabbed her and wouldn't let her go and was going to drag her outside..


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2007)

I have friends who ask for basic self-defense information all the time... I guess that counts!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

> Little snippets shown to others sometimes are a great way of getting new students in the dojo...


  how true

Also i consider most self-defense classes to be technique give away to non members


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I have friends who ask for basic self-defense information all the time... I guess that counts!


 
Yep..May these seeds of wisdom take root and inspire them forward..


----------



## stickarts (Jun 15, 2007)

I often do, when they ask or even just look interested.
also, from time to time I will leave the workout area, walk into the spectator area, and start working a technique with a spectator if they appear really interested in what we are doing.
They are surprised, think it's funny, learn a technique, and sometimes end up joining!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 15, 2007)

I have shown friends of my kids some rudimentary techniques before they started college, and have done a couple of self defense classes for women.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 15, 2007)

I have in the past, in my empty-hand days, shown techniques to non-MA people.  

There was a lot less general knowledge about "Kung Fu" (as everyone called all martial arts back then) and it was a very good way to show people that, no, it wasn't TV BS but actually was useful for dealing with nasty situations.

I don't know if this counts but on Sunday I shall be teaching, if all goes to plan, simple iaido kata to complete novices with no previous background in MA - Sensei has advertised an open seminar for local people who don't know anything about swordwork but who may be interested in learning.

Could be either an uplifting or a difficult day depending on who we get through the door.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Little snippets shown to others sometimes are a great way of getting new students in the dojo...



Ha! You've shown me whole belt techniques from white to 2nd brown there lil' lady :lol: mwaha ha ha ha now I know it all... but would probably still get my butt kicked if I tried taking you on.  (giggles) 

I've shown a bit here and there when someone asks about my other pursuits and I say (depending upon the person asking) Martial Arts and you get the typical .. "oh? what style? can you show me a bit of something?" 
I typically show them only one tech and that's when someone has you by both lapels and is holding you against the wall, you do a gentle downward pressure on the sides of their knee with your foot and they're off balance and ready to get their butt kicked. 
The style I say I study is simply JKDI and when asked "what's that?" I usually answer: "...ohh, a bit of this and a bit of that... batman's head on a lance..."


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, I don't mind at all showing someone a little something. Like mentioned previously, it may open a person's eyes to some of the many benefits that arts have to offer ... if nothing else, it's usually a great conversation and sometimes ice breaker.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 15, 2007)

I only show material to help those non martial artists who have a real interest in defending themselves or others. I will never demonstrate any of my material as a form of entertainment for non martial artists.


----------



## Carol (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't, largely because when I've been asked to "show somebody something" they have wanted to know more than what I was capable of teaching.  I've walked through basic defense moves that anyone can do (such as tossing a hot cup of coffee on an assailant) and discussed some things to improve situational awareness instead.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 15, 2007)

In a social setting, no. On rare occasion I've been asked, "Show us some of your moves." Personally I don't care for that; anymore than I would ask an artist to draw me something on the spot.

I'll demonstrate technique in a proper demonstration, where I know whom I'm working with. But is with the caveat that I am demonstrating, not teaching. For me anyway, teaching takes place in the dojo.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Ha! You've shown me whole belt techniques from white to 2nd brown there lil' lady :lol: mwaha ha ha ha now I know it all... but would probably still get my butt kicked if I tried taking you on.  (giggles)



 Only because you were my "practice dummy" and I needed a warm body to beat up before my belt tests....  My previous post was referring to other people.

- Ceicei


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2007)

For me it's not about giving anything away. I just completely resent it when people ask me to show them my Gongfu. Not because I am not confident or because I don't like martial arts or even that I'm an arsehole, but because you always get after comments like: "If you do that, then I'll do this."

Now I just reply to them: "Sure, if one of you cares to sacrifice their life for me to demonstrate." This is followed by silent respect.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 16, 2007)

I teach basic self defense moves with a lot of emphasis on situational awareness to non-MA.  If running is an option it's your best option.

If they have some martial arts background I show them different ways of attacking using their own style/system (assuming I am familiar in their style).  They have been generous in sharing their styles with me as well, so it's a nice exchange of techniques and thinking in new ways for old moves.

If they have been in the MA for awhile then we share combos by sparring.

Usually I am the listener and a constant student.

Unless asked not to teach a certain material I am open with my knowledge.


----------



## Drac (Jun 16, 2007)

LawDog said:


> I only show material to help those non martial artists who have a real interest in defending themselves or others


 
That's what I'm talking about




			
				LawDog said:
			
		

> I will never demonstrate any of my material as a form of entertainment for non martial artists.


 
Same here...


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 16, 2007)

I do sometimes, but very little.  The thing is, unless someone really trains, showing them a technique is nearly a fruitless endeavor.  They often don't retain it.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 17, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> For me it's not about giving anything away. I just completely resent it when people ask me to show them my Gongfu. Not because I am not confident or because I don't like martial arts or even that I'm an arsehole, but because you always get after comments like: "If you do that, then I'll do this."
> 
> Now I just reply to them: "Sure, if one of you cares to sacrifice their life for me to demonstrate." This is followed by silent respect.


 
I used to get this crap a lot when i was doing private practice at a local gym's aerobics room - one guy in particular came up and woudn't stop hassling me to "show him something". He said "what would you do if i was really threatening to hurt you?" I said "do you really want to know?" Of course, he says, so i walked over to the door and told one of the gym staff that he was interrupting my training and behaving in a threatening manner. They asked him to leave the gym. Not quite what he had in mind i'm sure... :shrug:


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 17, 2007)

Sometimes I'll get the question that starts with, "One time (insert bad guy here) did this to me.  What should I have done?"  These are the times I'll teach a few simple moves and concepts.  Demonstrating at a party won't happen... 

also, I tend to hang out with, well...  bikers, so "showing off" is a quick way to find yourself "really fighting".  Plus they almost always believe that a bar brawler is better than a martial artist, so I would get tons of those, "If you did that I'd just suck it up and do this..." kinda comments.  My friends know what I do and we don't talk much about it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings All..
> 
> Do you sometimes give away little tastes of your discipline to those outside the MA community?? I have and do..The last person I showed a few moves was so impressed that the next time I saw him he was a 2nd Dan in Kempo..



I give away little bits here and there to those who ask and to those who show interest.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 17, 2007)

If I am not training, I am either at work or at home with the family.  My wife cares very little for learning self-defense (she is one of those "it will never happen to me" people) and my kids are showing an interest in what I do. I like to work with them every chance I get showing them simple wrist escapes with the intention of building up to more complex techniques in the future.

At work, only a hand few of people know that I train and I like to keep it that way. Also, when going to and from the dojang, I wear regular street clothes, as not to attract attention. I don't want to make myself a target to those who want to show up martial artists, at the same time I keep an element of surprise for anyone who is intent on doing me or my family harm.


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings All..
> 
> Do you sometimes give away little tastes of your discipline to those outside the MA community?? I have and do..The last person I showed a few moves was so impressed that the next time I saw him he was a 2nd Dan in Kempo..


 
I have.  Usually this is only done for people who are showing a sincere interest.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2007)

As a few people have said I do not tell people that I study, however I live in a small area and most people around here know that I have a small school.  Going around demonstrating what you do without someone asking is just bragging and will attract unwanted responses.
If i am out away from my area I will never discuss the martial arts unless the subject is brought up or I am with other martial arts practitioners. If someone sees me practicing and asks I normally tell them I am a beginner and dont know enough to tell or show them anything.
Now If I am asked what to do in any given circumstance I will usually give the simplest  answer, as anything complicated will not work for those that do not train and is to hard to remember


----------



## Drac (Jun 17, 2007)

MJS said:


> I have. Usually this is only done for people who are showing a sincere interest.


 
Ditto..........


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 17, 2007)

I've given some pointers to my parents and a brother.  Other than that? No, but I would if someone was really interested in learning.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 17, 2007)

I have shown some things to people on occassion, but I have noticed that only other martial artists are actually interested.  some people say they are but you can see it only lasts about a minute.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 17, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> If I am not training, I am either at work or at home with the family. My wife cares very little for learning self-defense (she is one of those "it will never happen to me" people) and my kids are showing an interest in what I do. I like to work with them every chance I get showing them simple wrist escapes with the intention of building up to more complex techniques in the future.
> 
> At work, only a hand few of people know that I train and I like to keep it that way. Also, when going to and from the dojang, I wear regular street clothes, as not to attract attention. I don't want to make myself a target to those who want to show up martial artists, at the same time I keep an element of surprise for anyone who is intent on doing me or my family harm.


 
I just went out in my dogi or Sanda [boxing] shirt/shorts. I know it's asking for trouble, but sometimes life is boring and one almost craves it, you know? For me, it was a statement. I'm going to do whatever I want, despite public opinions, because I am behind the steering wheel of my life. If anyone cares to deter me... Well... It's highly unrecommendable.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll teach whoever wants to learn.  Not that I'm a Yudansha, let alone a sensei.  I couple dirty tricks can help a kid out sometimes.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 20, 2007)

Infact, I was just asked to give a "Wushu" performance by my "school" in China. "I've never studied Wushu," I told them. "It doesn't matter," I was told. "So, let me get this straight... I show some kick **** moves and you tell everybody that it's Chinese Wushu? FORGET IT. This is a common occurence in a country whose people have no ideas about their own martial legacy.

Everytime I turn on the television there's some foreigner on selling their soul for the all powerful &#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065; (Chinese money, and they are given a lot of it to act like idiots). They don't care because their family will never see it anyways and because they laugh all the way to the bank. But not as loud as the network executive that sits in the shadows and collects on another crowd-pleaser. Let them. In the meantime I'll be in the shadows too, dilligently practising for myself. Because in the end I am the one that should be benefitting - or why else would I do it?


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> Infact, I was just asked to give a "Wushu" performance by my "school" in China. "I've never studied Wushu," I told them. "It doesn't matter," I was told. "So, let me get this straight... I show some kick **** moves and you tell everybody that it's Chinese Wushu? FORGET IT. This is a common occurence in a country whose people have no ideas about their own martial legacy.


 
Happens over here too..People will say something to the effect that "You study Karate"..I tell them NO, it's Hapkido and their answer is something asinine like what you got...*BUT* let me mis-identify a firearm and they are in my face over it..Total ignorace..


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Happens over here too..People will say something to the effect that "You study Karate"..I tell them NO, it's Hapkido and their answer is something asinine like what you got...*BUT* let me mis-identify a firearm and they are in my face over it..Total ignorace..


 
True, but it's a little different because not only were they ignorant, but called everything Wushu with a bad nationalist attitude. It's all propaganda in China.


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> True, but it's a little different because not only were they ignorant, but called everything Wushu with a bad nationalist attitude. It's all propaganda in China.


 
No disrespect intended..


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> No disrespect intended..


 
None taken.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 29, 2007)

LawDog said:


> I only show material to help those non martial artists who have a real interest in defending themselves or others. I will never demonstrate any of my material as a form of entertainment for non martial artists.


 

I can certainly appreciate that position.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm assuming that we are not talking about demos or marketing.  I'll give anyone a month's free instruction at the drop of a hat.

If it's a social situation, like at a party, I'll do a big setup for it, then show someone how to bow.  I tell them that's our most frequently used technique.  I might then show them a weak-link release from a wrist grab, but that's about it.


----------

